# Massanutten Woodstone 2BR, July 3-10; $675



## A.Win (May 24, 2015)

Spend the 4th of July in the mountains of Virginia near Washington D.C.
This is a spacious Gold Crown unit with full kitchen. 
See massresort.com for more info.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 4, 2015)

Is this an upper or a lower unit?

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 4, 2015)

the upper is full kitchen and lower is partial kitchen.. 

We stayed in upper unit with full kitchen on golf course.. NICE..


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 4, 2015)

for summit the question to ask is upper or lower.  For wood stone the question is partial kitchen or full and what type.  Wood stone Casa is 2 side by side 2 br.  Woodstone deluxe full kitchen below, partial kitchen above.  Woodstone Luxury side by side 2 br full kitchen and partial kitchen.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't really care if the kitchen is full or not.  If my memory serves me correctly (and it may not) I stayed at Woodstone a few years ago and we were downstairs.  We could hear EVERYTHING from upstairs.  I wouldn't want to stay in a lower again.

Debi


----------



## A.Win (Jun 5, 2015)

This is for Unit 379F. It should be a luxury unit with full kitchen. It is beside the unit with partial kitchen.

Staying here would be a great way to spend the 4th of July.


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 5, 2015)

CHEAP construction is the answer. One reason we alway try to get UPstairs unit when possible. It seem the larger resort multi floor building have solid floors between the levels and no problem with noise from above. 



mikey0531 said:


> I don't really care if the kitchen is full or not.  If my memory serves me correctly (and it may not) I stayed at Woodstone a few years ago and we were downstairs.  We could hear EVERYTHING from upstairs.  I wouldn't want to stay in a lower again.
> 
> Debi


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 5, 2015)

carl2591 said:


> CHEAP construction is the answer. One reason we alway try to get UPstairs unit when possible. It seem the larger resort multi floor building have solid floors between the levels and no problem with noise from above.



Yes -- me too.  I don't really understand why some people are so inconsiderate.  When my kids were small, I didn't let them run and jump all over the place when I knew people were downstairs -- especially first thing in the morning and late at night.


----------



## A.Win (Jun 8, 2015)

Price reduced to $625.


----------



## A.Win (Jun 16, 2015)

Price reduced to $575. The resort is sold out. The reduced price is because I am too busy to properly advertise it. It has nothing to do with the quality or popularity of this week at Massanutten. Thanks.


----------

